# Hello - My name is Mark Styles



## markstyles (Oct 11, 2016)

Greetings. My name is Mark Styles, originally from Boston, living in NYC.. I'm 68, been playing music since I was 10. Played in pop, rock bands, from 14 - 30. Then gave it up to work in recording studios.. I've been writing songs for a long time.. Private hammond organ lessons for a number of years as a kid.. Learn't a lot more working in recording studios.. Got very involved in analog modular synths.. Took Berklee online arranging and songwriter courses

Unlike most here, I write more in a pop, easy listen vein, (not classical).. don't know if I'm really gonna fit here. But I'll give it a try.. My favorite band was of course the Beatles. I look forward to learning some new things..


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 11, 2016)

Wow, you are exactly my age and also from Boston! (Winthrop, to be specific.)


----------



## Farkle (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi, Mark, welcome! Good to see 'nother East Coaster here. Do you have any albums or music I can check out? I'm a big fan of jazz/pop as an idiom.

Mike


----------



## markstyles (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi guys.. Nice to meet you. I was born in Salem, Ma.. I'm not a witch though, grew up in West Peabody, moved to Boston when 22. I had cousins in Winthrop.. Worked with Roger Powell in Boston, (we were 'synth men' first ARP, then MOOG) Moved NY upstate, mixed sound for Utopia for awhile.. Worked for Aries, Moog, Voyetra, Dr T's music at various points. For the last several years, I just explore the musical avenues that interest me.. 

I'll post some more links to stuff in the coming period... I feel so 'light weight' and out of my league, when I hear the serious orchestral stuff going here..


----------



## David Stiles (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome! I had to comment because we almost have the same last name. But also, I look forward to hearing your music!


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 12, 2016)

markstyles said:


> Hi guys.. Nice to meet you. I was born in Salem, Ma.. I'm not a witch though, grew up in West Peabody, moved to Boston when 22. I had cousins in Winthrop.. Worked with Roger Powell in Boston, (we were 'synth men' first ARP, then MOOG) Moved NY upstate, mixed sound for Utopia for awhile.. Worked for Aries, Moog, Voyetra, Dr T's music at various points. For the last several years, I just explore the musical avenues that interest me..
> 
> I'll post some more links to stuff in the coming period... I feel so 'light weight' and out of my league, when I hear the serious orchestral stuff going here..



BTW, folks, in Boston "Peabody" is not pronounced Pea-bo-dy but Pee-buh-dee.


----------



## markstyles (Oct 12, 2016)

I believe that my last name was spelt that way several generations back... Their used to be some one in 'The Tubes' with that last name..


----------

